# Strange Test Results...



## Debbienick (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi girls,

Not sure what to make of the test results we were given yesterday? 

We have been trying for just under 4 years now - had an ectopic pregnancy pretty soon into trying which resulted in a lost tube so I know ours chances are halved by that. 

Went back for some initial tests the beginning of last year as was starting to worry that the remaining tube wasnt "performing". Had a HCG (i think its called that) back in Feb last year and they had concerns about the remaining tube so sent me for an MRI scan. I never got those results as found out I was pregnant afew weeks later. Sadly had a miscarriage and then couldnt face the whole trying for a 2nd child thing for a while.

Anyway started to wonder about the results recently so asked the doctor if there was any chance of digging them out for us. We went yesterday and my DH report came back as "abnormal". The consultant said that because I have conceived 3 times (even though 2 didnt work out) that he wasnt too concerned about that. Not sure that I feel light and breezy about it though! 

And he said that the reason I was sent for an MRI was because the HCG didnt clearly show my remaining tube. He said that the MRI didnt shed any further light on that either so not sure now if my other tube is even ok. He said that I did manage to get pregnant last year though so dont really qualify as "infertile". But surely with one tube left that that doesnt look right and my DH results we might as well be classed as that?

He is going to refer us to Oxford to see if they feel differently but his advise is just to "keep trying". We wont qualify for IVF anyway as too old and already have our DD but he thinks the experts may just understand the results better and maybe know of something that could help?

Not sure what to think.......


----------



## Hopefulat35 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Debbie
It's good that your doc is referring you on! Maybe they can do other tests to find out? I was told at one point that the best way to see your tubes was thru a lap but I'm no doc so I don't really know.
Do you know how long your referral will take? I guess there is no harm in trying til it comes thru!v


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Debbienick, just to shed a bit of light on things, a "normal" SA sample will show an average of 80% abnormal forms. DH had something like 3 SA's and gave samples for three IUIs and one IVF. Of those, two SA's were fine, three IUI samples were fine. However, one SA showed 85% abnormal forms and his sample for IVF also showed higher than average abnormal forms. Because of this, on the day of EC, our embryologist chose to do ICSI. By the way, despite these fluctuating results, we were always told our infertility was "unexplained" ... having slightly higher abnormal forms in the odd sample is not a reason why you cannot get pregnant.

So it goes to show that not all samples will give the same results. They can vary. Also, within one semen sample, there are several things that are tested so just saying a sample is "abnormal" doesn't really tell you anything. Have you asked for a printout of the results from your GP, this may well provide you with some more info? I just asked at reception, had to sign a little form and they printed them out there and then for me [both DH's and my results].

Hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## Debbienick (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi,

Thank you both. Sorry I sounded abit negative, it just seems every time we move on a level we get more bad news!

The doctor said something about all tests having some abnormal ones but that my DH was considered to have more abnormal than usual if that makes sense? Will try to get a copy of the report next time we get an appointment. 

We will keep trying in the mean time though! Thanks for your advise and support x


----------

